# Can I use Java and HTML in PowerPoint



## leachim (Apr 21, 2004)

Hi

I have a game on a web site of mine that uses Java to work.

Just wondering how I can incorporate this facility into PP. I have tried copying and pasting the HTML with no luck....

Mike


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

PowerPoint won't "see" java or html unless you then save the file as html, and even then, I'm not sure...


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

You can put Java applets and HTML in PowerPoint.
Web Scripting

What is your objective?


----------

